# Suns: Stoudemire could miss 8 weeks



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

> A day after deciding to let the trade deadline pass without making a major money-saving move, the inactivity seemingly has turned incredibly costly for the Phoenix Suns.
> 
> 
> The beleaguered Suns announced Friday that Amare Stoudemire was forced to undergo eye surgery to repair a partially detached retina suffered in a Wednesday night rout of the Los Angeles Clippers. It is Stoudemire's second eye injury since October and the All-Star forward could miss the rest of the regular season.
> ...


Here's the link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3921500


Ugh... Just when we got a glimmer of hope >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

2005-06 season. Don't lose hope. That is all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You've got to be kidding me.


Lottery here we come. Only because of the brutal stretch of games next month.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh for ****'s sake! What are the odds? :banghead: 

Maybe Stoudamire needs to keep those goggles on from now on.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Oh for ****'s sake! What are the odds? :banghead:
> 
> Maybe Stoudamire needs to keep those goggles on from now on.


A detached retina is from blunt force trauma so the goggles they do nozing!


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Ice Man was right on when he told you to remember the 2005-2006 season...

We went to the Western Confrence finals without Amare who only played in 3games that year...

My eyes are on Jason Richardson to pick up a lot of that slack.. Laugh at me but I believe he's going to average about 30 ppg in Amare's absence..

If we make the playoffs then Amare will probably be ready to play...

Do you guys remember the conversation we had a year ago about Barbosa and I told you guys that he was one person on the team that we had to KEEP...

Now you guys know why... It's been a true joy for me to watch this guy blossom into the player he has become and the scary thing is that I believe he can get better..

Were not quite done yet guys... :azdaja:


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

the rattler said:


> My eyes are on Jason Richardson to pick up a lot of that slack.. Laugh at me but I believe he's going to average about 30 ppg in Amare's absence..


I agree. Now that I think about it, I don't think we'll miss Amare all that much. We have enough scorers. With Amare out, it'll mean more time for hustle players like Lou.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I agree. Now that I think about it, I don't think we'll miss Amare all that much. We have enough scorers. With Amare out, it'll mean more time for hustle players like Lou.


And Dudley who I think can become a fantatic role player for our Suns...

And what about our back up PG in Dragic( I spelled his name wrong) who is playing with confidence...

The one thing that I love about Gentry is that he's not afraid to use his bench...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't think we are done yet either. J-Rich will get us through the thick with the help of Nash and Barbosa's quick.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Shaq is now THE man down low. This should make it simpler for the team playing with Shaq. You either get it to him for the jam/FT or hook, or you pass and move and run until you get a clear 3pt or 2pt jumper.

Indeed everyone on the team is benefiting from the return to fast pace, and this could be the difference maker. Our back court is searing the rim with their shooting. Hopefully Gentry can make the team play smart and create mismatches and new opportunities now that Amare is out. 

I'd like to see Barnes at PF, that guy can rebound better than Amare it seems! In a way, we are the Golden State Warriors - Beidrins in the middle, and 4 shooters. But if the team plays smart, then this could be something meaningful.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what this means, but you guys know how Schwartz is the official eye sponsor of the Suns.... well he didn't do Amare's surgery. 



> Phoenix Suns forward Amar'e Stoudemire underwent successful surgery today to repair a partially detached retina in his right eye. The procedure was performed earlier this morning by Dr. Pravin Dugel at Spectra Eye Institute in Sun City, Arizona.


I don't know what this is supposed to mean but I think it's noteworthy.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I don't know what this means, but you guys know how Schwartz is the official eye sponsor of the Suns.... well he didn't do Amare's surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what this is supposed to mean but I think it's noteworthy.


Nothing to be worried about at all...

Doctors do that all the time...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

the rattler said:


> Nothing to be worried about at all...
> 
> Doctors do that all the time...


I'm just saying, maybe Amare made Schwartz angry or the Suns don't want to give Amare their team eye surgeon....


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

An update on Amare was announced during the game, and I'll explain what she meant.

Amare has a scleral buckle, which is what I have in my left eye. His detachment was pretty severe, so they had to sew a scleral buckle around the eye, to hold the retina in place as it heals. The buckle is much like a belt, and typically, it stays in your eye forever (unless complications occur).

The buckle is sewn completely around the eye, and you feel it for about a couple of weeks, and then you don't even realize it's there (and you can't see it, but sometimes the white in your eyes will contain a pinkish color, which can be scar tissue or irritation).

So here's what Amare is faced with now: if he heals perfectly, no complications, he's got eight or nine weeks.

Now, with the buckle, there comes a bubble, possibly a gas bubble (which eventually disappears). The gas bubble is put in to push against the attached retina, and hopefully make it stick again.

The success rate is pretty high, actually. However, the scar tissue can tug at the retina, even with the buckle, and create holes. These holes can allow fluid to leak in between the eye and the retina, which will cause another detachment, and possibly a more severe one.

Right now, after the surgery, Amare's eye is definitely sore and swollen. He's on at least two different eye drops (one is Omnipred, which is a steroid for the eye to help it heal, and the other is called Hyoscine, which dilates the eye and helps with inflammation). The gas bubble will disappear in 3-4 weeks, and his eye should start healing pretty quickly after that.

With the severe detachment, he's going to have to stay away from lifting hardly anything for at least a month (anything over 15-20 pounds), he has to make sure he's not bending over for an extended amount of time, and he has to sleep upright for a couple of weeks.

I figured I wouldn't go into too much detail, but then again, this lets you know how serious it can be, and that a severe detachment can lead to a fully-detached retina, which means he's blind for life, until someone comes up with an artificial one, something they have yet to create.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for that post Real Deal... We appreciate that...

If Amare would have been traded then the deal probably wouldn't have gone through because he would have to fly to the city and each team has their own doctors and they go through everything on the player and I'm sure the eyes would have been checked out...

The most important thing is Amare gets the rest he needs so he can continue a promising career regardless of which team that might be with..


----------

